# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tiềm năng du lịch biển đảo Cồn Cỏ, Quảng Trị

## Taeyeon0903

_Nguồn: VTV_

Hệ sinh thái rừng nhiệt đới trên đảo Cồn Cỏ thuộc vào dạng quý hiếm. Bên cạnh giá trị đa dạng sinh học, vùng biển đảo còn chứa đựng trong nó nhiều ý nghĩa quan trọng khác cần được bảo tồn và phát huy như giá trị cảnh quan, văn hóa, lịch sử. Do vậy, tỉnh Quảng Trị đã có chủ trương phát triển Cồn Cỏ thành đảo du lịch.


Theo các nghiên cứu của các nhà sinh vật biển, đến nay đã phát hiện được tại Cồn Cỏ có khoảng 960 loài có giá trị trong vịnh Bắc Bộ, trong đó có 113 loài san hô, 57 loài rong cỏ biển, 67 loài động vật đáy, 19 loài giáp xác, 224 loài cá biển khơi, 87 loài cá rạn san hô, 164 loài thực vật phù du, 68 loài/nhóm loài động vật phù du... 

Ông Hoàng Đình Liên - Phó giám đốc Sở NNPTNT Quảng Trị cho biết: “Qua nghiên cứu của các đơn vị như viện nghiên cứu biển, trường đại học thủy sản Nha Trang và một số đơn vị khác thì đánh giá hiện trạng tài nguyên biển của đảo Cồn Cỏ là còn hoang sơ, đặc biệt là rạn san hô phong phú, ví dụ như san hô đỏ là loài quý hiếm hiện đang được bảo vệ nghiêm ngặt, hoặc là loài san hô đen”.

Cồn Cỏ cách bãi tắm Cửa Việt 17 hải lý và Cửa Tùng - nơi được mệnh danh là “nữ hoàng các bãi tắm” là 15 hải lý. Hai bãi tắm trên hiện thu hút ngày càng đông nguồn khách du lịch từ vùng đông bắc Thái Lan và Lào đến theo quốc lộ 9 - hành lang kinh tế Đông Tây. Cồn Cỏ sẽ trở thành một đỉnh trong tam giác du lịch cùng với Cửa Việt, Cửa Tùng. Với những lợi thế đó, Cồn Cỏ rất phù hợp để phát triển du lịch lịch biển, mà chủ yếu là lặn biển, khám phá các rạn san hô đỏ, san hô đen cực kỳ quý hiếm trên thế giới. 

Thực hiện chủ trương biến Cồn Cỏ thành đảo du lịch tỉnh Quảng Trị đã tập trung nhiều nguồn lực đầu tư các cơ sở hạ tầng thiết yếu trên đảo. Đến nay toàn bộ hệ thống đường giao thông đã được phủ nhựa và bê tông hóa. Mở rộng cầu cảng và âu thuyền, tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho tàu thuyền cập vào đảo. Đảm bảo điện, nước sinh hoạt, thông tin liên lạc thông suốt, đồng thời quy hoạch và để dành quỹ đất phát triển du lịch trong tương lai, đến năm 2015 có ít nhất 50 phòng đảm bảo cho khách lưu trú tại đảo... Tuy nhiên, để có thể phục vụ du lịch một cách tốt nhất, thì nước ngọt vẫn là vấn đề cấp bách hiện nay.

Ông Phan Thanh Bình - Phó Bí thư thường trực, Chủ tịch HĐND huyện đảo Cồn Cỏ, Quảng Trị cho biết: “Để phục vụ cho công tác du lịch, chúng tôi có một dự án thu gom tích trữ và bơm nước. Dự án này chúng tôi dự kiến có những bể chứa vài chục ngàn khối. Ngoài ra về mặt lâu dài chúng tôi sẽ phát triển theo hướng là lọc từ nước biển sang nước ngọt”. 

Về khâu vận tải, mục tiêu trước mắt tỉnh Quảng Trị sẽ đầu tư tuyến vận tải biển từ Cửa Việt, Cửa Tùng ra Cồn Cỏ, bằng tàu cao tốc, để có thể đưa khách du lịch ra với đảo thuận lợi hơn, góp phần phát triển kinh tế du lịch biển đảo và tăng cường, gắn bó tình yêu biển đảo của Tổ quốc.

----------

